# Looking for a modular Th.M. - ATS Accredited, Reformed?



## JWY (Aug 31, 2011)

Does anyone know of an ATS accredited, Reformed, Modular Format Th.M. program? Are there even any programs of this type in the works?


----------



## KMK (Aug 31, 2011)

What is 'modular format'?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 31, 2011)

This depends on how strictly you're using "Reformed," as I'm not aware of any of the accredited Reformed seminaries offering such a ThM, but SBTS has a modular ThM (and PhD).

There are also some British and South African programs offering the MTh by research, but they wouldn't strictly classify as Reformed either, though you could find an advisor who is Reformed.


----------



## JWY (Aug 31, 2011)

KMK said:


> What is 'modular format'?


 
By modular I'm thinking primarily distance learning with one or two week on campus intensives. So essentially, distance learning.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Covenant Joel said:


> but SBTS has a modular ThM (and PhD).



SBTS' Th.M. program is not thesis-based, so be aware of that.

I think Puritan Reformed Seminary offers something similar to what you are looking for, but I'm not sure if they are ATS accredited (yet).


----------



## JWY (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks Covenant Joel. RTS apparently closed their modular ThM in Reformation studies, and the modular ThM at Covenant seems limited to those with an MDiv (or equivalent) from Covenant. I don't see any distance/modular options available at WTS.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 31, 2011)

JWY said:


> Thanks Covenant Joel. RTS apparently closed their modular ThM in Reformation studies, and the modular ThM at Covenant seems limited to those with an MDiv (or equivalent) from Covenant. I don't see any distance/modular options available at WTS.



Are you looking for a thesis-based ThM? As Tim points out, SBTS's is not thesis-based. From what I've heard, most use it as a stepping stone to get into their new modular PhD program (which I've heard is actually quite good). 

I see that you did the RTS-V MAR...when did you finish? I just graduated this summer. With US based ThM programs, they usually want to see an MDiv, but as I haven't applied to any, I'm not sure whether or not that would be a deal breaker for getting into one. Having done the thesis for RTS, I've looked pretty seriously into the MTh/PhD route from an overseas school. Highland Theological College offers MTh and PhD degrees validated by the University of Aberdeen, and they're Reformed, so that's something to look into. Though your time on campus would have to be in Scotland.

Wales Evangelical School of Theology is a decent option, and there a few in South Africa that are a lot more affordable. A few have Reformed faculty members as well.


----------



## JWY (Aug 31, 2011)

Covenant Joel, 




Covenant Joel said:


> Are you looking for a thesis-based ThM?


 Yes, I would prefer a thesis based ThM, but the RTS-V MAR (as you know) has a thesis, so, it isn't absolutely necessary. I'm mostly interested in preparing myself for PhD studiesand improving my application with the ThM. I need to fill in a few broad areas which the RTS-V program (although a great program) doesn't directly address in the curriculum, such as Biblical Theology and Hermeneutics. BTW, I'm still in the RTS-V MAR program. Congratulations on finishing your degree. I've looked at HTC's program, and it sounds interesting, but I don't know anyone who has actually been through it. I'm not opposed to SBTS's program, but it doesn't offer disciplines in the modular format that I'm most interested in. Thanks again.


----------



## JWY (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the SBTS non-thesis requirement. Do you know if Puritan Reformed Seminary is seeking ATS accreditation?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 31, 2011)

Puritan Theological Seminary | Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary 

Puritan is on the last phase of full ATS accreditation. Their ThM is modular (with one or two classes per year on sight: a few weeks commitment), it is thesis based, and academically rigorous. 

Ask Danny Hyde about it. He's on this board.


----------



## JWY (Aug 31, 2011)

nleshelman, thanks. This sounds promising.


----------



## elnwood (Aug 31, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> Puritan is on the last phase of full ATS accreditation.



Actually, they've only completed the first phase of full ATS accreditation: Associate Membership. The next step is Candidate status, and after that is Full Membership.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 31, 2011)

They are in the candidate status, which is the last phase to full membership.


----------



## Covenant Joel (Aug 31, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> They are in the candidate status, which is the last phase to full membership.



Does anyone have any idea what time frame we are looking at to get through the candidate phase?


----------



## elnwood (Aug 31, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> They are in the candidate status, which is the last phase to full membership.



They are in the associate membership status, which is before candidate status.
The Association of Theological Schools


----------



## mhseal (Aug 31, 2011)

The PRTS folks told me when I applied last spring it will be a 3-5 year process with ATS. As it's been a year I guess that puts us at 2-4.


----------



## steadfast7 (Aug 31, 2011)

unless your MDiv was not from a Reformed school, or your foundational studies were not up to standard, why not apply straight to a PhD? (I'm assuming that's why you want a ThM, right?). A ThM is actually merely a finishing year to an MDiv - a means of getting a little extra training in research. A thesis M.A. or MPhil are better preparation for doctoral level work, I'm told. It all depends what your subject of interest is, and what you want to do with your degree. All the best!


----------



## elnwood (Aug 31, 2011)

PRTS became an Associate Member in 2010. It takes at least two years to reach Candidate status and another two years to reach Full Membership, so if all goes well, 2014.

However, it can take longer than that. Mid-America Reformed Theological Seminary took at least five years to go from Associate Membership to Candidate status in 2007 and another three years to reach Full Membership in 2010.


----------



## mr_burns (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeff, 

Where are you thinking of doing your PhD work and what area of focus? I think Dennis has a good point. Depending on where you want to go and what you want to do, ThM might not be a necessary step.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 1, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> unless your MDiv was not from a Reformed school, or your foundational studies were not up to standard, why not apply straight to a PhD? (I'm assuming that's why you want a ThM, right?). A ThM is actually merely a finishing year to an MDiv - a means of getting a little extra training in research. A thesis M.A. or MPhil are better preparation for doctoral level work, I'm told. It all depends what your subject of interest is, and what you want to do with your degree. All the best!



Quite right. Do a thesis. Get proficient in two modern research languages. Then, apply for a PhD.


----------



## JWY (Sep 1, 2011)

My main interests are Biblical Theology and Hermeneutics, two areas that are not specifically focused upon in the RTS-V M.A.R. curriculum. I do get to take Greek and Hebrew through RTS, and I have local access through Oklahoma State University to study Latin, German, French, and additional Greek. My interest in pursuing a Th.M. program is to strengthen the appeal of my Ph.D. application (since my M.A.R. is a 'distance' degree), and to improve my knowledge in the areas I really want to study at the Ph.D. level (Biblical Theology/Hermeneutics). The Ph.D program at Highland Theological College (through U. of Aberdeen) is one program that I am interested in. I'm certainly open to consider other programs, but relocation is a problem. I open to any and all suggestions, and I appreciate all of the recommendations and insight that all of you are providing. In Him!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Sep 1, 2011)

As a correction SBTS' Th.M. has two tracks, thesis and non-thesis.

SBTS – The School of Theology – Master of Theology


----------



## dahlfred (Sep 3, 2011)

Westminister Philly has a modular Th.M program in London. Check it out on their website. I did a huge search for such a program last year and had trouble coming up with anything. Covenant has a modular program, but only for their M.Div alum. I ended up doing something non-modular, but it seems to be working out.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 3, 2011)

Karl:

Be sure to get your signature block fixed up soon [Board requirement]. If you have any questions about how to do that, see the link under my name, below.

May the Lord bless your time State-side, particularly your preparation for further ministry.


----------

